# Intex introduces new 5.1 speakers, MJ 580 SUF and IT 4000BT



## chandan3 (Nov 14, 2012)

this speakers r realy gud or not for rock/heavy metal song or gaming 
if its not guds  than suggest me 5.1speaker for pc use only 
under 5k to 6k

Any one

Any one

Any one


----------



## saurigr8 (Nov 27, 2012)

There are lot of option in market in that mentioned price like intex , F & D, I Ball,  Perx , Zebronics and many more. GO and check the sound signature as per your taste . some times even cheaper speakers rock the floor.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2012)

intex speakers. .

'nuff said.


----------



## Minion (Nov 28, 2012)

Try getting a speakers from F&D or zebronics.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2012)

you serious?
both the brands suck (at least zebronics does for sure. i havent heard too many good things about F&D, mostly -ve ones)


----------



## Minion (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ zebronics provides some good speakers than intex.

while f&d produces some good speakers in budget.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 30, 2012)

for your budget & purpose (PC), get logitech's Z506.


----------



## Chitramungekar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Chandan,\

You can go for Fenda India(F&D) speakers. They have clear crisp sound. They have good quality of bass & surround sound.

They have different speakers right from portable, wireless, 2.1 speaker to 5.1 home theatre.
to know more about their products & reviews you can also visit their facebook fanpage "Facebook.com/fndindia" they will also sort out your queries.







chandan3 said:


> this speakers r realy gud or not for rock/heavy metal song or gaming
> if its not guds  than suggest me 5.1speaker for pc use only
> under 5k to 6k
> 
> ...


----------

